# PPS number



## dommy04 (12 Feb 2009)

i heard a story about the pps number, if i give back the pps number to the
government i received a lump sum around 8000 eur , is anyone heard it?
dommy from hungary


----------



## Celtwytch (12 Feb 2009)

I would say this is an urban myth.  After all, you don't pay for a PPSN, so why should you get money for surrendering it?


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

They can have mine back if thats the case.

I think somebodys been tellin you lies.


----------



## mosstown (12 Feb 2009)

dommy04, we have lived in the UK for the last 20+ years and we both have PPS numbers that have not be used for that time.
looking forward to receiving the €16,000 ?!!! i know the irish government is crazy, but this would just take the p..s !


----------



## twofor1 (12 Feb 2009)

Fine Gael TD Leo Varadkar made this suggestion last year, it’s based on the Spanish model where unemployed non nationals are offered €18K to go home.

  [broken link removed]


----------



## gipimann (12 Feb 2009)

A PPS Number once allocated, cannot be re-allocated to someone else, so it can't be given back, even if there were money involved.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

gipimann said:


> A PPS Number once allocated, cannot be re-allocated to someone else, so it can't be given back, even if there were money involved.


 
Aww.. there goes my get rich quick scheme..


----------



## thesimpsons (15 Feb 2009)

sounded good though.  nice easy money


----------

